# MINXY



## Pumpkin Pie (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Minxy 

I've just read a post of yours saying you're starting IVF in a fortnight and I thought I'd start a personal thread to wish you all the best of luck as you're always here to offer fantastic accurate advice for all the other ladies.     your way.....

Take Care

PP


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Dear Pumpkin

Just seen this post & wanted to say a HUGE thank you for your kind words & thoughts  It really means alot, especially tonight as I'm feeling really low...just found out yet another friend is pregnant...so that's 6 at moment...and all close friends who we see pretty much every weekend...just posted a very "me me me" message on the Relationships board  

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,51764.0.html

I don't know what I'd do without the support and understanding of you ladies...I've got tears in my eyes at moment  ...but also feeling guilty cos been so good last few weeks...very occasional glass of wine & no cigs and now just downed a bottle wine & almost finished pack of 10 **** (first in several weeks)......guilt guilt guilt...I'm usually so positive but tonight is one of those rare times I just feel such a failure...  (I need to banish this green eyed monster - feel like I should be grabbing that crucifix off the wall & my head should be swivalling)

Anyway, I soooo appreciate your support and well wishes...you honestly don't know how much it means to me that you ladies understand & are just "there" (if you know what I mean  )

Thank you Thank you Thank you 

and wishing you all the luck in the world too...    

I soooo hope all our dreams come true in 2006 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Natalie

cheer up chuck...  as pp said, you have been here for loads of us, and I myself know Ive had a lot of good advice from you when I was on the clomid board....fingers crossed that the IVF works for you ...I am now on the IUI board but find out at the end of this month whether I'm having IUI or IVF, whichver the tx will start in April......dont worry about the drink and smoking, sometimes it good to have a bit of bad stuff.....I have friends who smoked and drank loads and got preggars easily....keep thinking   and that the IVF will work for you, if you think like that it will work  .....you have a come a long away and now its only a short way to the light....I really hope it works for you hun....... 

  

Ax


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Go Minxy go!

I'm wishing you all the luck in the world - you have given so much of your time and information to us all on this board - I really believe this will be your "Clomid Karma"


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

From one Natasha to another Natasha

Sending you loads of luck hun

T xx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Natasha,

I am so sorry that you are feeling so low today    I know it is hard whe people close to us fall pg, you wnat to be happy for them, but it just isn't fair!!!!

Please don't beat yourself up over the wine and ****, I am really sure that it will not make a difference. I know we all try to be as good as we can most of the time, but sometimes we need to live a bit and let off some steam.

I am sure you will feel better tomorrow  

You have so many people rooting for you and I am sure all the    will make it happen for you.

Take care and be positive  

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww Natasha, don't get down hun, YOU WILL DO IT !!!!!

Wishing you all the luck in the world     

xxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Natasha,

Wishing you all the luck in the world for your cycle  

Thanks you for all your support and help, its much appreciated. 

Lots of love
xxxxx


----------



## helen27 (Jul 16, 2005)

Minxy

wishing you all the best of luck for you treatment!

Don't be too hard on yourself about the odd drink or cig, I was speaking to a friend recently who said that when her SIL was pregnant, she was trying to give up smoking.  Her GP advised her that sometimes the stress of denying yourself something that you really really want, can cause more strain to the body (and baby) than if you just had it.  Whilst obviously not encouraging her to take up smoking again, he was saying that one drink or cig aren't going to cause any problems.

Loads of    

just try and be as chilled as you can (easier said than done I know), and if that means being totally selfish, then so be it.  Just do whatever you want for the next fews weeks. As someone once said to me "you have a very important job to do, and that is your only priority".  Might sound a bit weird, but it made me feel justified for avoiding any stressful or emotional situations for a while.

Good luck!!
H x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

for all your words of support 

Feeling much better today - got all the crying out the way (puffy eyes to proove it !!  ) & feeling stronger and more positive again 

Good luck to all of you too...   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

That's a way to go Minxy!! STay strong and   hon!!

I've got you to thank for finally having the guts to go to Mr Lower and leaving my initial consultant - if I'd stayed with him I wouldn't even be having my lap next week - hopefully   this will enable me to finally find out just why I can't get preggers.

Sending you bundles and bundles of     

S
xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hiya Natasha,

I was sorry to hear you were feeling down, cos it's not like you. glad your feeling more   and stronger again. I cant believe so many of your friends are pg, no wonder it gets to you    I picked up a girl yesterday who had a 4 month old baby and felt a bit cheesed off - it was really cute too!

Dont feel guilty about the wine and ****, you do really well most of the time (better than me!!) 

I want to wish you all the best for your IVF and if anyone deserves it to happen it's you, you are a lovely, kind, thoughtful person (i know i dont know you well, but that is what i reckon!!)                

Looking forward to meeting up again during the summer  

Huge hugs.  Jo xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Sorry that you have been feeling down, its so hard sometimes isnt it ....but it makes ua all stronger and we will all go on to get a very special bundle of joy (or 2!!)

Take care my luv, 

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Minxy! 

sorry only just seen this as things been a bit   this week!

Sorry you are feeling down! but dont ever feel guilty! about have a drink etc! we are all human and no one is perfect ! especially me 

Sending you loads of   for your cycle  and i look forward to seeing that positive outcome! 

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

again ladies...as you can see from my ticker, only 9 days to go  

Will keep you updated !!

And good luck to you all  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Natasha

Only just seen this hun, you've been a wonderful support to me throughout my Clomid experience.

I wish you all the luck in the world and sincerely hope that your first cycle is all that you need  .

Bev xx


----------



## Vikster (Oct 11, 2005)

All the best for 9 days Natasha! 

You have been a great help to us all !

Wishing you lots of luck as you really deserve it!

Vik


----------

